

Timepicker for jQuery inspired by Google Calendar - heyjonboy
http://jonthornton.github.com/jquery-timepicker/

======
jbail
I'm sure its nice on a desktop, but it's unusable on a phone. It's probably
not your intended audience, so good effort nonetheless.

I think in the not-to-distant-future, especially as mobile browsing overtakes
desktop browsing, its going to be a prerequisite that plugins/widgets work on
both screens. As people evaluate whether or not to use a plugin, this will
quickly become a deciding factor.

Again, not a critique of this plugin. Just a thought I had while looking at
this and being kind of sad that I couldn't really experience the demos on my
phone.

~~~
fletchowns
Seems to work fine on my iPhone?

~~~
johnbender
I hate to harp on you here because you're clearly just attempting to help, but
I think the statement

> Seems to work fine on [the] iPhone?

is representative of the main issue with the mobile web. Most people only
build with iOS and maybe Android in mind.

Thankfully Android's browser is bad enough that it's raised awareness of how
difficult it is to build complex cross platform web applications.

~~~
greybeardedgeek
Works fine on my Android phone's stock browser...

------
robinwarren
Very nice. One suggestion, it'd be nice if the selection/options updated as
you typed. ie typing 06 scrolled to show 06:00, 06:15 etc. or filtered the
possible options to only show those matching /06/.

------
ricardobeat
I don't see the difference between this and a <select> element, except that
the latter looks much better and works cross-platform. It doesn't offer any
new functionality like auto-complete or validation. Am I missing something?

~~~
taitems
How are you going to float a value to the right inside of a native select
value? How are you also going to style the value separately (font-weight,
color etc)? All that is really available is optgroups vs. options.

------
joelhaasnoot
My app uses a lot of these: I generally hand generate them however due to the
range always changing.

From an astetics standpoint, when I have two times I personally like a slider
with two handles. in GCal I'm always dragging my apointments longer and
shorter in the overview, not in the details. My "solution" is to use two
select boxes with the times, and then use this plugin to convert it to a
slider:
[http://www.filamentgroup.com/lab/update_jquery_ui_slider_fro...](http://www.filamentgroup.com/lab/update_jquery_ui_slider_from_a_select_element_now_with_aria_support/)

------
coreymaass
I like it, but similar to others, it doesn't limit the input to the
selections. From a UE standpoint, I found it a problem that I could type in
abcd, and that's not a valid time.

------
Osiris
I like the very clean design. I get annoyed with some of the flashy plugins
that have tons of options, get really complicated, and are 10's of KB in size.
This one is simple and clean. Well done.

One a site note... for the duration example, is it possible to make columns to
line up the time and duration in columns rather than just with spaces? I have
some auto-suggest code where I'd like to make two columns that are aligned
rather than just with spaces.

~~~
heyjonboy
Yup, the time inputs just need a common parent element for the datepair
example, and it doesn't have to be the direct parent. You could use a table or
do something with floats.

------
sleepyhead
Very similar to this: <http://labs.perifer.se/timedatepicker/>

------
13rules
Love this! I have a calendar text field / dropdown that I built in YUI that
works similarly ... this is a perfect addition to that instead of the dropdown
I am using now for the time field.

------
moondowner
I've been using it on several occasions, it's a tiny JS and CSS file and it's
pretty simple for configuration too.

------
swah
I got a very simple scrollbar hourpicker, I can't remember seeing something
similar on Google Calendar..

------
jedmund
This is exactly what I needed for a side-project I'm working on for my mom.
Thanks!

